# Rockets v.s. Kings pre-season in China - Game 1



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20041014/SACHOU/recap.html

I didn't even know they played already! Sounded like a helluva game though (for pre-season at least)









Yao makes his best William Hung impression









Yao gets ready to pummel Liu Wei with his right hand









Clutch was told the sign says "Go Rockets", but it really says "Kick me here" in Chinese

A more in dept recap here:
http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/2004/10/14/669174-ap.html



> He (Yao) was even tough on Liu Wei, his teammate on the Chinese Olympic team who was invited to Kings camp in July.
> 
> Liu made his Sacramento debut early in the second quarter, making a jumper moments after. But Yao fouled Liu with about two minutes left in the half, sending his former teammate to the floor. When Liu looked for some help in getting up, Yao stood still, his hands on his hips.


No more Mr. Nice Guy! :laugh: 

It may be a lil' early to say, but I'm really starting to see Deke as being big contributor to the Rockets this season.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

The game sounds as close as it was on the box score. I like the numbers for Mutombo, 10points, 9 boards and 2 blocked shots in 19 minutes. He will be a great guy to have backing Yao up.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I saw like the last 20 minutes of it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I watched it David Hawkins looked very good when he got in the game at the end of the 4th quarter. McGrady hurt himself and left the game and didnt return I dotn think it was anything bad.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Hawkins looked like he could be a nice scorer off the bench.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well I overslept and looks like I missed a good game. Next game is Sunday/Monday midnight, I'll try to provide live commentary.

Looks like Nachbar did a good job defending Peja, but he had a poor offensive showing. And the Rocket's still aren't swinging the ball... they only had 18 assists tonight. We have alot of great individual offensive players in McGrady, Yao, Howard and Mo Taylor but we need to start pushing for easy buckets.

Interesting lineup Gumby used, with Jim Jackson bringing the ball down for the Rockets. I guess they can afford do that when he is matched up with Mike Bibby, but it could be a dangerous strategy against more aggressive PG's.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

The next game is Saturday night/Sunday morning, I think.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Argh, My skank of a sister taped over it


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

With what? Australian Idol?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> With what? Australian Idol?


:laugh: Some random Arena soapie


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Well I overslept and looks like I missed a good game. Next game is Sunday/Monday midnight, I'll try to provide live commentary.
> 
> Looks like Nachbar did a good job defending Peja, but he had a poor offensive showing. And the Rocket's still aren't swinging the ball... they only had 18 assists tonight. We have alot of great individual offensive players in McGrady, Yao, Howard and Mo Taylor but we need to start pushing for easy buckets.
> ...


What sucks is I woke up early just to catch about an hour of the game (which turned out to be much less because of all the pre-game crap) before I had to go to work and then when I got home from work that night, they were showing a replay of the damned game on ESPN. Wish I had known that before I woke up early.

So who's watching the game tonight at midnight? I will be.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I taped it. It wasn't a very good game. Don't let the score deceive you. It was only good for about the last 2 minutes.

The pace was extremely slow. The fans never really got into it, except when Yao did something. I can't blame them though, it wasn't that exciting of a game. Yao seemed to be able to do whatever he wanted on offense though, so that's good.

I'll still watch the game tonight, of course.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I taped it. It wasn't a very good game. Don't let the score deceive you. It was only good for about the last 2 minutes.
> 
> The pace was extremely slow. The fans never really got into it, except when Yao did something. I can't blame them though, it wasn't that exciting of a game. Yao seemed to be able to do whatever he wanted on offense though, so that's good.
> ...




I'm not sure what your talking about. Yao sucked. That might be alittle harsh but he didn't do that well at all, and FAR from "able to do whatever he wanted on offense". If you haven't seen Yao play much, he is capable of much MUCH more. 

After the game Yao even said himself, that he didn't play well and he was very nervous. He said it felt like when he played his first NBA game, or his first All Star game. Can't blame him though, he has so much pressure on him and he's playing in front of his countrymen. I'm expecting him to do much better this second game.

Also, Brad Miller looked awesome. He was scoring at will and totally outplayed Yao.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> So who's watching the game tonight at midnight? I will be.


I definately will, it's great timing. 2PM!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I just watched 1st half of the game cuz i had to prepare for my exams ok,the exams were just over 1 hour ago,so i will definitely watch game 2.:grinning: 










oh,it's rare to see this


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok, Reece Gaines sucks. He is hands down the worst player in the NBA. Cut this guy immediately.

Basically another boring preseason game with Yao and Tmac not getting much time. I'm impressed with that Hawkins guy though. He tries hard and he is a decent scorer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> Ok, Reece Gaines sucks. He is hands down the worst player in the NBA. Cut this guy immediately.
> 
> Basically another boring preseason game with Yao and Tmac not getting much time. I'm impressed with that Hawkins guy though. He tries hard and he is a decent scorer.


Unfortunately for the Rockets, Gaines doesn't look like he has improved at all since last season.


----------

